

Europe is Literally Running out of Money - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/europe-is-literally-running-out-of-money/257836/

======
jeremyarussell
_It's time to print some money._ \- From end of article

It would seem to me that printing more money, and therefore causing the value
of said money to drop (inflation) you would only be band-aiding a wound, a
wound that needs to actually heal. Unless I'm misunderstanding the author.

~~~
rumcajz
AFAIU the idea is that by printing money you basically take the money stuffed
into matresses and give them to the disposal of the state. The question, of
course, is whether the state is able to use them in such a way as to make them
flow rather than get stuck once again.

~~~
cgrand-net
Printing money means inflation and inflation is bad for debt owners (unless
the debt is in another currency) and indeed also for "matresses".

~~~
eli_gottlieb
But inflation is good for debtors themselves, and debt-made money eventually
requires _some_ inflation to make the debt load maintainable.

